# The old Jewish man



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

A female CNN journalist heard about a very old Jewish man who had been going to the Wailing Wall in Jerusalem to pray, twice a day, every day, for a long, long time. 

To check it out, she went to the Wall, and there he was, walking slowly up to the holy site.

She watched him pray, and after about 45 minutes, when he turned to leave, using a cane and moving very slowly, she approached him for an interview. 

"Pardon me Sir, I'm Rebecca Smith from CNN. What's your name? 

"Morris Feinberg," he replied 

"Sir, how long have you been coming to the Wailing Wall to pray?" 

"For about 60 years." 

"60 years! That's amazing! What do you pray for?" 

"I pray for peace between the Christians, Jews and the Muslims." 

"I pray for all the wars and all the hatred to stop." 

"I pray for all our children to grow up safely as responsible adults, and to love their fellow man."

"And how do you feel Sir, after doing this for 60 years?" 


"It's like talking to a ****ing brick wall."


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

only someone who has never been to the Wailing wall would think that

Whether or not you are religious it exudes the prayers , beliefs, anguish 

And hopes of so many people

And it is tangible

I love that wall it's stones worn to silk by so many hands

And religious or not it breathes humanity

sorry Gaspode

You caught me in a memory

aldra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've never been there Aldra but I can understand it's a very special place for some people.

You can't deny the irony of it though can you?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It was built in the time of King Herod, the remaining bit of wall from the original temple Circa about 1900 BC.. When we went to Jerusalem we couldn't actually get to the wall as it was some kind of Palestinian Holiday/ceremony and the authorities were worried that something might kick off and they didn't want any tourists caught up in it.

We had to look on from a safe viewing point, bit of a disappointment as I would have like to actually have touched it and felt the history. :roll: 

Never mind.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ray

We lived there

And all the messages were tucked in the cracks of the stones

they are worn to silk by countless hands

We last visited 2 yrs ago

And it remains to me 

A testament to the human need and fortitude

And hope

if only I could live that wall

sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why emigrate from there, gotta be better than Bury

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Gemmy

It's a long story

not better thanBury, why would it be.??

But it's a part of my life that shaped me

And I will always be grateful for the experience

Sandra


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If so why go back to give birth to your brood.

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think that you should really be asking such a very personal question Gemmy.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If Bury is so good why go to Bethlehem to give birth.

My wife is British, gives birth to one nationality ....British.......full stop.

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't understand Gemmy

I had three children before I went to Israel

three were born there, twin girls
and a boy

Why do you call them a brood??

Have always been able to afford them, worked hard all my life to support them, as has Albert

And guess what, we can even support our grandchildren through private school( our choice)

And now through university again our choice

sad but we get such pleasure from our family
And for me much more, as I was raised in children's homes

And they were very poor in my childhood

And now I am so lucky, Albert is so special, I joke and play but without him I would not have survived

but I have and 
Know I am a complete pain 

But that's me, take it or leave it

aldra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> If Bury is so good why go to Bethlehem to give birth.


Some of the best people gave birth in Bethlehem (allegedly). 8)

Strangely enough Tony, we abandoned Bury in favour of Birmingham in 1971, does that count as emigration?

Worse than that we're now exiled to Surrey which some might consider an improvement - but I'm not exactly convinced. :?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gemmy

What is your problem

My kids are British full stop

Evan the ones born in Jerusalem and in Bethleham

You remembered that didn't You?????

It was a long time ago

40 years

but I would not change a single minute 

it is an important part of my life
And my brood are absolutely lovely people

And all the better for intergrating with another colture

alda


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Gemmy
> 
> What is your problem
> 
> ...


Dont let him wind you up!! He's just using you to warm up with before he gets stuck into the "Londons Doomed and we are all going to be killed to death by Muslims thread" which frankly has just depressed me. Someone should post the OP's joke on there. I Would but Im loosing the will to live.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry

It takes a real expert to wind me up

And I have not met one yet
 :lol: :lol:  

Don't worry
Aldra


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Someone should post the OP's joke on there. I Would but Im loosing the will to live.


I did think about it Barry but the new "helpers" would probably just have moved it here anyway (and quite right too). :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gaspode said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Someone should post the OP's joke on there. I Would but Im loosing the will to live.
> ...


I'm keeping out of it. It will all end in tears.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gaspode

You posted perfectly innocent post

It struck a cord with me,

Did not expect it
To gO further

But hey who knows

good for you

An inadvertent discussion 

Aldran


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Gaspode
> 
> You posted perfectly innocent post
> 
> ...


Do you become Aldran after midnight?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


Bar

Barry you coward

I Thought.you were, a real he man

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> > Gaspode
> ...


Never change, before or after midnight

Can be completely soft or not

When I am good I am very very good

But when I am bad I am horrid 
D :evil:

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > aldra said:
> ...


He he he!

When I am good I am very very good

But when I am bad I am even better!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry
> 
> It takes a real expert to wind me up
> 
> ...


Give me 10 minutes of your time, I could do it, :twisted: :twisted: but I'd be forced to apologise afterwards as you seem OK to me, but anything for a challenge.


----------

